# Silly question, mixing satin and semi gloss finish



## mncamperguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Might be a silly/obvious question but...

If a satin sheen is too flat and a semi gloss is to glossy can one simply mix the two together to get something in-between? Does is work that way?

Or is it best to do two coats of flat and a final coat of semi?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes mixing the two sheen finishes will work that way but not exactly in-between. The satin will dominate. To get about half way it would probably be 1 part satin to 2 parts semi-gloss. They put a flattening agent which is like baby powder in paint to flatten it and it floats to the surface as it dries and kills the sheen. There is so much of it in a satin finish if you mixed it 50/50 there would still be so much powder come to the surface there would not be a great deal difference between that and satin. You will just have to tinker with the formula to see which gives you the sheen you want.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve is correct.

For example, if you mix straight gloss (85 sheen) with a 10 sheen......50/50.....it will give you a 30 sheen. You can see how much the lower gloss lacquer dominates.

You might have to go more than 1 part satin to 2 parts semi gloss, the only way to find that out is to mix it, apply it, and wait till it drys and go from there.


----------



## mncamperguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Great, thanks for the responses!


----------

